# [SOLVED] NUT: dialout or uucp group?

## LAj

Hi all( since many time ago ),

I'm following the wiki at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_NUT

and just with "emerge nut" I have this message:

 * Please note that NUT now runs under the 'nut' user.

 * NUT is in the uucp group for access to RS-232 UPS.

but

```
# groups

root bin daemon sys adm disk wheel floppy dialout tape video

#
```

and

```

# upsdrvctl start

Network UPS Tools - UPS driver controller 2.0.5

Network UPS Tools (version 2.0.5) - APC Smart protocol driver

        Driver version 1.99.8, command table version 2.0

Unable to open /dev/ttyS0: Permission denied

  Current user id: nut (84)

Serial port owner: root (0)

Serial port group: dialout (20)

     Mode of port: 0660

Things to try:

 - Use another port (with the right permissions)

 - Fix the port owner/group or permissions on this port

 - Run this driver as another user (upsdrvctl -u or 'user=...' in ups.conf).

   See upsdrvctl(8) and ups.conf(5).

Fatal error: unusable configuration

Driver failed to start (exit status=1)

#
```

How can I have /dev/ttyS0 under the uucp group control?

Is more simple( and correct? ) a:

```
# adduser nut dialout
```

?

EDIT: I've tried it but with /dev/ttyS0 belonging with dialout results in:

```
Unable to open /dev/ttyS0: No such device or address

  Current user id: nut (84)

Serial port owner: root (0)

Serial port group: dialout (20)

     Mode of port: 0660

```

SOLUTION:

```
 modprobe 8250 
```

the serial driver  :Embarassed: 

----------

## turtles

I think you need to see  this topic

----------

## LAj

Thank you for reply.

I'm running 

```
 # uname -r

2.6.14-hardened-r5
```

and I'm not using USB but simply /dev/ttyS0

Do you think I've to change the udev rules?

----------

## LAj

Good morning( in Italy),

I want to aim on the second message I receive:

```
Unable to open /dev/ttyS0: No such device or address

  Current user id: nut (84)

Serial port owner: root (0)

Serial port group: dialout (20)

     Mode of port: 0660 
```

Because it's not a Permission denied.

I can reach /dev/ttyS0

```
# ls -l /dev/ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root uucp 4, 64 Mar 15  2005 /dev/ttyS0

```

and also ttyS1, ttyS2, ttyS3... that do not match any device effectively.

----------

## papal_authority

So the nut user is actually part of the dialout and/or uucp group, you got that sorted out? It sounds like there's nothing plugged into that serial port. Maybe check a few basic things first:

Is the serial port enabled in the BIOS?

Is the signalling cable good? Does it require a NULL modem?

Is your UPS supported by NUT? Most APC models are, which is what I use.

----------

## LAj

dialout or uucp is not a problem.

It must be the same grup for /dev/ttyS0 and the nut user.

My problem was this incongruence first and serial driver later.

Solved! Thank you.

----------

